# Eye Lasik Surgery



## gforcei1

Hi anyone know of a reputable facility for LASIK Surgery in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## AlexDhabi

13 years ago I had mine done at El Magraby (Najda Street) as did many colleagues (foreigners and Emirati). They have many eye surgeons there and are very good with follow up tests too.


----------

